# What sex?



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

It's 11 weeks. Not crowing yet. Americauna/copper blue Maran mix. If it's a rooster he'll be surrounded by 28 hens! Lol

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like a roo to me. He should be getting his sex feathers any time now, they will be skinny, pointy feathers on the back half of the body. Hens do not get those.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

My vote is rooster also.


----------

